# Seafood Boats



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Most everyone likes those potatoe skin things with the bacon and cheese. Here's a twist on them that we had at Capt Fishs in Chincotigue (sp, sorry I can barely say it much less spell it).

If you have some left over steamed Shrimp or Scallops or broiled fish this make it into a great deal.

Bake and scoop out the potatoes fill with whatever precooked seafood you have, put some cooked bacon and your favorite cheese (I like cheddar, but be creative) on top and pop them back in the oven till the be hot.

It's simple and good.


----------

